# dvt in pregnancy?? anyone?



## holly2012

hello,

has anyone had/have dvt (deep vein thrombosis) while pregnant? or have you had it in a previous preg and gone on to get pregnant again?

I developed dvt in the last 2 weeks of my previous preg and now im pregnant again and im terrified of having to deal with the treatment again and for a much longer period of time to prevent it happening again. Im currently about 10wks preg and ive got an appointment with my OB in a few weeks time, which when i think they will start going on about starting treatment :nope:

any replies greatly appreciated!


----------



## Angelkissiz

holly2012 said:


> hello,
> 
> has anyone had/have dvt (deep vein thrombosis) while pregnant? or have you had it in a previous preg and gone on to get pregnant again?
> 
> I developed dvt in the last 2 weeks of my previous preg and now im pregnant again and im terrified of having to deal with the treatment again and for a much longer period of time to prevent it happening again. Im currently about 10wks preg and ive got an appointment with my OB in a few weeks time, which when i think they will start going on about starting treatment :nope:
> 
> any replies greatly appreciated!

I had one with my last baby,and the minute I quit breastfeeding that little sucker I ended up pregnant again lol. I am currently on 5000g twice daily of heparin,and being monitored very closely. I to am very scared this pregnancy!!


----------



## petitpas

Holly, you really ought to be on heparin already. Any chance you can speed up your appointment or speak to your GP about it?

I had a dvt and pulmonary embolism while on the pill. That puts me on high risk during pregnancy as it is hormone related. I've been pregnant on and off for the past two years and can tell you that with the heparin in my system I have felt very safe and reassured that I would be protected against further clots. I would rather be on the treatment and be protected than have to worry.
It is an incredibly scary experience to have to deal with but you aren't alone :hugs:

Hey, the advantage of heparin injections over warfarin is that you don't have to worry about your diet and you don't have to constantly get your blood tested. So it shouldn't be as bad as the last treatment you were on (this is assuming you were put on warfarin after giving birth)...


----------



## anna kitty

me got problem like that..;(


----------



## holly2012

petitpas said:


> Holly, you really ought to be on heparin already. Any chance you can speed up your appointment or speak to your GP about it?
> 
> I had a dvt and pulmonary embolism while on the pill. That puts me on high risk during pregnancy as it is hormone related. I've been pregnant on and off for the past two years and can tell you that with the heparin in my system I have felt very safe and reassured that I would be protected against further clots. I would rather be on the treatment and be protected than have to worry.
> It is an incredibly scary experience to have to deal with but you aren't alone :hugs:
> 
> Hey, the advantage of heparin injections over warfarin is that you don't have to worry about your diet and you don't have to constantly get your blood tested. So it shouldn't be as bad as the last treatment you were on (this is assuming you were put on warfarin after giving birth)...

hi and thanks for the replies everyone! sorry i havent got back sooner, last time i checked nobody had replied.

I havent really had much sound advice from doctors/midwives etc yet, but the OB i'm due to see in 2 weeks is a specialist in dvt type things, so ive been told as i did want to see a hematologist, but they said this guy is good. I just hope so. This is going to sound really childish, but i dont want to see the OB any sooner than i have to as i really, really dont want to go back on heparin!! i mean im pooing it. I dont want to have to inject myself and dont trust hubby to do it, i also hate the injections as they sting and i'll end up getting horendously depressed and continually upset. Is there anything else i can go on? I know they say you cant go on wafarin when preg, but if you could i'd go back on that, i'd rather deal with the blood tests.

This might sound a bad or good thing, i dont know, but i thought i'd rather do it then do nothing - i'm currently taking half an asprin a day.

I'd also like to add that the reason i developed DVT last time was because i had SPD and it made me housebound as i was in too much pain to move, it wasnt just something that came up.

I'm sorry i sound very stupid and childish with the way im dealing with everything, but this was an unplanned pregnancy and i didnt want any more children because of what happened last time, so this is my worst fear.

I do understand what you mean about, at least you dont need to worry about dvt once you are on heparin, but i feel like im stuck in the middle, scared to take it, scare not to!


----------



## petitpas

Holly, I hate to say it but you can't take warfarin during pregnancy as it can cause severe birth defects! It really has to be heparin and you need to push to go on it as soon as possible. 
This is both for your own sake (trust me, you don't want a pulmonary embolism!) and also for the baby's (clots can form at the placenta cutting off the blood supply to the baby).
Sorry for sounding so harsh but you really do need this and you need to go see the doctor about it.

I know that having to do the injections yourself us scary. I used to be a needle phobe! My family still cannot believe that someone as scared as me can do this so easily but you really do get used to it quite quickly. There are also some tricks to stop the liquid from stinging as it goes in. The main one is to inject it as slowly as possible - I easily take 30 seconds or longer to inject it in.
I'm sure that within a week you will get the hang of it and apart from being proud and laughing at the odd bruise you won't give it much thought.
Try not to see it as a problem but a solution - a life saver!
There is no reason for this pregnancy to be worse than your last one. Hopefully, without the stress of a DVT you will be able to get used to your surprise pregnancy and enjoy it as much as possible.

It is good that you are already taking aspirin as this is prescribed to most of us clotters. It works differently to heparin and crosses the placenta, thus preventing clots on the baby's side. It supposedly also works as a prevention for preeclampsia (something clotters are at higher risk for). Did you know you can buy baby aspirin at the pharmacy? It is a safer lower dose than normal aspirin.

Sorry, I hope I don't sound patronising! It just sounds like you are a bit down in the dumps and worried about the whole thing when you really don't need to be. It is much much easier than you think.

Sending you big cheerful and encouraging :hug:


----------



## holly2012

petitpas said:


> Holly, I hate to say it but you can't take warfarin during pregnancy as it can cause severe birth defects! It really has to be heparin and you need to push to go on it as soon as possible.
> This is both for your own sake (trust me, you don't want a pulmonary embolism!) and also for the baby's (clots can form at the placenta cutting off the blood supply to the baby).
> Sorry for sounding so harsh but you really do need this and you need to go see the doctor about it.
> 
> I know that having to do the injections yourself us scary. I used to be a needle phobe! My family still cannot believe that someone as scared as me can do this so easily but you really do get used to it quite quickly. There are also some tricks to stop the liquid from stinging as it goes in. The main one is to inject it as slowly as possible - I easily take 30 seconds or longer to inject it in.
> I'm sure that within a week you will get the hang of it and apart from being proud and laughing at the odd bruise you won't give it much thought.
> Try not to see it as a problem but a solution - a life saver!
> There is no reason for this pregnancy to be worse than your last one. Hopefully, without the stress of a DVT you will be able to get used to your surprise pregnancy and enjoy it as much as possible.
> 
> It is good that you are already taking aspirin as this is prescribed to most of us clotters. It works differently to heparin and crosses the placenta, thus preventing clots on the baby's side. It supposedly also works as a prevention for preeclampsia (something clotters are at higher risk for). Did you know you can buy baby aspirin at the pharmacy? It is a safer lower dose than normal aspirin.
> 
> Sorry, I hope I don't sound patronising! It just sounds like you are a bit down in the dumps and worried about the whole thing when you really don't need to be. It is much much easier than you think.
> 
> Sending you big cheerful and encouraging :hug:

hello again and thank you.

I know what you mean about once being needle-phobic, i used to be too. in my last 2 pregnancies i kinda put on a brave face and got on with blood tests etc, but once i had the dvt carry on i really did just have to get on and deal with it and it really helped me over come the situation, altho i must admit i'm not 100 percent, more like 90, lol.

I could deal with the heparin so much easier knowing someone else who knew what they were doing, did it for me, but i doubt that will be an option.

Really hoping to get my head around everything soon, but everytime i speak to hubby about it, i just end up getting upset and getting in a state.

I did speak to GP as soon as i found out i was pregnant about what to do and she just said she would speak to a specialist at the hospital to see what they think. Havent heard anything from her since, but i did see my midwife shortly after and she said she would sort me an appointment out with the specialist OB, which is what i recieved in the post. They do know the situation, so obviously are not too concerned otherwise i would of been called in immediatley, i assume. Just going to have to speak to them then and see where we go with it all. Midwife did say at one point that they may want me to start it half way thru the pregnancy??, not sure if thats the case.

Is there absolutley nothing else you can go on other than heparin while pregnant?? hubby was going to ask OB what other medication was available.

x


----------



## KateyCakes

Hope you're okay sweet!

I think you could ask for someone to come and do them for you daily as you really do need them. I think they're once a day, as a preventative dose.

Heparin doesn't cross the placenta like warfarin does. I think the only things are injections that you can have hun. Don't quote me on that though!


----------



## petitpas

As far as I know, heparin is the only option if you need anticoagulation. 

Dependant on your personal circumstances they will decide whether you need the prophylaxis or not. If you google "green top guidelines" and open number 37a you can read and check your personal situation. As far as I know your previous dvt happened during pregnancy so I would assume that they think it is estrogen-related (meaning you need heparin). But this is just from the limited information I gleaned about your history and I am no doctor.

As for having someone else do the injections, I am much better at doing them myself and I think you will find that most people who have done them themselves prefer never to let someone else give them after.
The reason is that because you feel what you are doing you can avoid any tender spots. For instance, I poke my skin with the needle and if I feel the tip I try somewhere else. Most times the needle will slide right in without me feeling it. I don't like it if it hurts plus I know I am more likely to bruise badly in the sensitive spots. If someone else is doing the injection they will pick any old spot and just jam it in. Then, on injecting the liquid you can feel if you are going too fast as you feel the beginning of the sting and can quickly control it by going slower avoiding all stinging.
I've had nurses jab me and then go ahead and inject it all quite quickly. They pull the needle out and there is nothing worse than the aftersting of a quick injection - I swear it brings tears to my eyes!
When I am in charge it really is painless 95% of the time and the other 5% I can limit the damage. When a nurse injects me there is more than a 50% chance that it'll hurt...

Anyways, good luck with your appointment. I hope you find a safe and satisfactory solution for your treatment :hugs:


----------



## holly2012

KateyCakes said:


> Hope you're okay sweet! I had Jugular vein thrombosis in pregnancy and we were very lucky! In all my previous pregnancies, blood clots had formed in the placenta, but nothing had ever been determined until my successful pregnancy with my daughter.
> 
> I think you could ask for someone to come and do them for you daily as you really do need them. I think they're once a day, as a preventative dose. I had them twice a day while I had the blood clot.
> 
> I just kept telling myself the injections were to keep my baby alive and that's how I got through them. Then I had them for 3 months after birth and I did them myself. I kept having twinges in my neck and head when I came off them as I felt like my lifeline had been taken away, even though I hated them, I felt lost without them.
> 
> Heparin doesn't cross the placenta like warfarin does. I think the only things are injections that you can have hun. Don't quote me on that though!

thank you for your reply hun x

Sorry to hear about the carry on you had and im pleased you now have a happy and healthy daughter.

I understand what you mean about the injections being like a life line for you and i am trying to get that in my head, its just hard right now. 

I am going to ask the question about different meds next week, but i cant find anything online that would suggest there is, which is really annoying.

I think if i had been trying for a long time or desperatley wanted another baby, then i wouldnt even be half as worried, i'd just get on with it. But, we didnt want anymore children because of the dvt last time and all the upset it caused me, so i just see this as so unavoidable and it shouldnt of happened etc. Please dont take that the wrong way.

Think i will get my dreaded answer about what will happen next week.

x


----------



## holly2012

petitpas said:


> As far as I know, heparin is the only option if you need anticoagulation.
> 
> Dependant on your personal circumstances they will decide whether you need the prophylaxis or not. If you google "green top guidelines" and open number 37a you can read and check your personal situation. As far as I know your previous dvt happened during pregnancy so I would assume that they think it is estrogen-related (meaning you need heparin). But this is just from the limited information I gleaned about your history and I am no doctor.
> 
> As for having someone else do the injections, I am much better at doing them myself and I think you will find that most people who have done them themselves prefer never to let someone else give them after.
> The reason is that because you feel what you are doing you can avoid any tender spots. For instance, I poke my skin with the needle and if I feel the tip I try somewhere else. Most times the needle will slide right in without me feeling it. I don't like it if it hurts plus I know I am more likely to bruise badly in the sensitive spots. If someone else is doing the injection they will pick any old spot and just jam it in. Then, on injecting the liquid you can feel if you are going too fast as you feel the beginning of the sting and can quickly control it by going slower avoiding all stinging.
> I've had nurses jab me and then go ahead and inject it all quite quickly. They pull the needle out and there is nothing worse than the aftersting of a quick injection - I swear it brings tears to my eyes!
> When I am in charge it really is painless 95% of the time and the other 5% I can limit the damage. When a nurse injects me there is more than a 50% chance that it'll hurt...
> 
> Anyways, good luck with your appointment. I hope you find a safe and satisfactory solution for your treatment :hugs:

hi again,

I had a look at the green guidelines, which i didnt know about. Looks like im classed as high risk, so pants.

Know what you mean about doing the injections yourself, i did exactly the same as you, finding a non-sensitive point and putting it in without feeling it. Just used to get myself in a state before hand as sometimes i couldnt find any numb spots so i felt like i was just being silly and that i should of just put it in. I doubt the doctors/midwives would entertain the idea of me dropping in everyday or even them visting me.

I would like to add on a positive note, all your replies are starting to make me see sense alot more, that it really is going to probably save mine and my babies life and i need to stop being silly, guess i have a lot of bad memories from last time, which is not really helping.

Well my appointment is 1 week tomorrow, so we shall see.

thank you all so much, you really have helped.

x


----------



## petitpas

Holly, I'm glad you are seeing sense a bit more. I had an awful time with my clots, too. For a very long time I struggled to breathe and when I found out why (and how close to death I had come) I freaked out.
It is not to remind you of your dvt that you need the drugs but to never ever have to deal with one again :hugs:

Wishing you all the best and a million numb spots for your injections :winkwink:


----------



## holly2012

hi,

sorry i had to post again before my appointment on friday.

Had a phone call tonight from my mother in law, which was about other stuff, but during the conversation she asked me what we are doing on friday morning (we havent told hardly anyone yet about the pregnancy), so i had to say, 'oh, erm i'm at hospital', so i explained i couldnt say as yet, which she then said to my father in law in the back ground, 'if she thinks i dont know shes preg...'
needless to say i was shocked, didnt expect that one, but then she proceeded to say i was barmy after what happened last time and that i was just putting myself at risk and could possibly leave my children motherless! I tried to explain that chances are id be going back on the injections shortly and that would safeguard me, but she was having none of it.
i even explained that the preg wasnt planned and she responded by saying 'unplan it!' wtf???
i eventually passed the phone to my husband, who also got a telling off.

Problem is now, im worrying again. i was ok before. not long till friday now, but still worried.

sorry i had to vent somewhere xxx


----------



## petitpas

Just one more day and you'll see the doctor. The good thing is that with the injections you'll be protected. Don't listen to your stupid aunt. What an unkind thing of her to say! :growlmad:


----------



## holly2012

hi,

well i went to my appointment yesterday morning and got the news i expected - start the injections, except i have take 2 a day. I am gutted, not about the injections, i expected that, but the fact i now need to have 2 a day! apparently its because of my bmi that i need the extra one.
So, went to sort my prescription, but they didnt have enough in as OB did me a 30 day supply request. So they had to order them in and would be in the next day (sat). This morning i went to collect them, but i have yet to do one and all i keep doing is crying my eyes out and getting mad at the situation. My hubby has been trying desperately to calm me down and get me to see sense and also look at different ways i could make it easier, i.e using ice-cubes to numb the area prior or allowing him to do it for me. On friday i did plan to start them on saturday afternoon/evening, but hubby has said to leave it until sunday and to stop thinking about it all, as its driving me mad. i can see me having to ring the midwife up on monday to tell her my problem. maybe its a case of just doing that first one??

going bonkers here!
x


----------



## petitpas

Hi, which brand are you on and which dosage? I've had a bit of a nightmare these past couple of weeks, too, and while I wait to find out whether my pharmacy can source me the correct syringes (the hospital pharmacy can't but my local pharmacy probably can) I'm on three a day. It's not as bad as I thought, though.
I think that once you've done your first you'll really calm down so it might be better getting it over and done with sooner rather than later.

The easiest and most painless way to do it is as follows:

1. hold a pinch of skin (fat roll in my case) - don't let go until you are completely finished and have the needle back out again.
2. this is optional/non-official and maybe for next week :winkwink: you could literally just touch the spot you have picked to see whether it is a sensitive one (needle tip scratches or not at all). If it isn't proceed to next step or try a couple of different spots. Most likely, the first spot is fine, btw, so don't let this scare you!
3. push the needle into the skin at a right angle and right up to the hilt
4. slowly (not kidding! really slowly!) inject the liquid - if you get any tingling feeling at all, stop, count to five and then continue slowly.
5. pull the needle out.
6. let go of skin fold.
No pain! :thumbup:

There is no need to worry about any 'air bubbles' in your syringe. They are actually vacuum but even if it was air it is completely harmless. Just push it all in.

You'll be relieved at how easy it is, I'm sure. And you'll become a dab hand :thumbup:

Plus, when you get bruises I think you should show them around in order to get the sympathy vote :D


----------



## holly2012

petitpas said:


> Hi, which brand are you on and which dosage? I've had a bit of a nightmare these past couple of weeks, too, and while I wait to find out whether my pharmacy can source me the correct syringes (the hospital pharmacy can't but my local pharmacy probably can) I'm on three a day. It's not as bad as I thought, though.
> I think that once you've done your first you'll really calm down so it might be better getting it over and done with sooner rather than later.
> 
> The easiest and most painless way to do it is as follows:
> 
> 1. hold a pinch of skin (fat roll in my case) - don't let go until you are completely finished and have the needle back out again.
> 2. this is optional/non-official and maybe for next week :winkwink: you could literally just touch the spot you have picked to see whether it is a sensitive one (needle tip scratches or not at all). If it isn't proceed to next step or try a couple of different spots. Most likely, the first spot is fine, btw, so don't let this scare you!
> 3. push the needle into the skin at a right angle and right up to the hilt
> 4. slowly (not kidding! really slowly!) inject the liquid - if you get any tingling feeling at all, stop, count to five and then continue slowly.
> 5. pull the needle out.
> 6. let go of skin fold.
> No pain! :thumbup:
> 
> There is no need to worry about any 'air bubbles' in your syringe. They are actually vacuum but even if it was air it is completely harmless. Just push it all in.
> 
> You'll be relieved at how easy it is, I'm sure. And you'll become a dab hand :thumbup:
> 
> Plus, when you get bruises I think you should show them around in order to get the sympathy vote :D

thank you for getting back to me again! it really helps having someone else to talk to whos in the same boat.

they have put me on Innohep, tinzaparin sodium 0.35ml twice daily.

With hubbys help i managed to do the first one this morning, altho it did take me about 30 mins in the end. hubby ended up helping me push the needle in as i kinda froze at one point and i did what you said regarding pushing it in really slowly and it didnt sting, thankgoodness. i did speak to the nurse about the stinging and she hadnt heard about it before, but last time i was on the clexane and that did sting, so unsure if this doesnt sting or it was the way i did it :wacko:

how on earth do you cope with three a day?? how long do you need to be on these??

:hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Ha! I think I can help you! I used to be on tinzaparin and for a while I was on a weird dose. The syringes come with a graduation on the side so you can get a bigger syringe than what you need and squeeze the excess out before starting. So you only need one injection.
That is, unless they have asked you to have one in the evening and one in the morning?
They might want to do that because the half-life of the medicine is 12 hours and you'll have better coverage if you take it twice a day. Most doctors don't think it is necessary and in my previous pregnancies I was on once a day injections. But I do feel safer with it twice a day.
The three injections aren't as bad as I thought but I am still going to try to get the right syringes as I am sure I'll need a higher dose quite soon and if I can't get the right syringe I'll have to stab myself four times a day! :dohh: That's just silly and unnecessary...

I laughed at your nurse not knowing that heparin stings. If she had ever had the jab herself, she'd learn pretty quickly! It's quite common that nurses aren't familiar with the intricacies of every injection they give, though.

Big congratulations on doing your first injection and for it not stinging! :thumbup::happydance:
You could always be brave and inject a little faster to see when you reach stinging level :rofl:
Hopefully, this will just be routine for you in a few days and safe with the knowledge that you are now protected against any pesky clots you'll laugh that you ever worried so much.
I really hope that getting over this (admittedly large, I've been there) hurdle will let you start thinking about this pregnancy more positively :hugs:
It could end up a lot more straightforward and enjoyable than your previous one.
Take care and good luck with everything Xxx


----------



## holly2012

hiya again,

i take it they are gradually upping your dose as you go along your pregnancy?

I have done 3 injections so far, another one due very soon. hubby has been a big help and thankgoodness still no stringing. Did you have any stinging when you was on this type?

we saw my MIL today and she still thinks we are taking a really big risk. I said i will be ok now im on the injections, but she doesnt think so. I forgot to ask the specialist if i would be fully protected while taking the medication, surely i will be?? (??daft question??)

I am starting to feel more positive about the pregnancy, just trying not to think of the countless injections i will have to do.
x


----------



## petitpas

Yep, best not count the days :haha:

I did have the odd day of stinging but most of the time I was fine.

You are on what is called a preventative dose so yes you are pretty protected. Not 100% but pretty close and generally more protected than without the tinz and non-pregnant. Many many women have had the same as you and been fine so quite frankly you can tell your MIL to get educated and stop trying to freak you out.
You are not taking a stupid risk. You had a risk and you are taking preventative action. That's all she needs to know.

When you had your dvt did you go through your local dvt clinic? It might be worth contacting them and having a chat. My dvt nurses are great. They've seen me through all of my pregnancies and they check my blood regularly to make sure I am on target. My case is a little more complicated than yours in that I have lost five babies so in a last ditch effort my doctors decided on a higher dose to try and help me. As I have grown I have needed more heparin to maintain the targeted clotting range.
Some women stay on the same dose all the way through. I've pretty much doubled :shrug:
You could discuss with your clinic or haematologist or failing that with your ob consultant whether to have a blood test in a month or so. They will have a protocol they follow and I am sure you won't be the only one on it. My clinic usually has around five pregnant women post-dvt at any one time.


----------



## holly2012

so sorry to hear about your losses. take it this time everything is going ok now?

im not under any clinic for dvt and nobody has mentioned about going to one or even checking my blood at any point. didnt think they bothered unless you were on wafarin?

i had some stinging the other night, which i was very upset about, but every injection since has so far been ok, but i have been going very slowly when injecting. I'm going to admit i'm getting better with them, but im not 100% or anything like and i still require hubby to help, as i havent got the guts to shove it in, lol.

are you from the uk?


----------



## holly2012

duplicate


----------



## petitpas

Hi holly, I suppose you're right. I was put on warfarin when I had my clots and have been seen by their clinic ever since. My story is a little different because my recurrent miscarriages were initially blamed on clotting.

You'll find that the stinging happens sometimes. It's the same as with the bruising - pot luck on getting the odd bad spot. As long as most days all is fine I think you are doing well :thumbup:

Oh, yes, I'm in the UK. Just further south than you are.


----------



## holly2012

hiya again,

dont know what ive done, but i feel really crap doing the jabs again (they hurt more, or so it feels) ive got a constantly bruised feeling where i do the jabs and my left side just looks a mess with bruses, but im alot better on my right. So im doing most of my jabs on my right as it doesnt feel so bad. The other day i even tried to do a jab on my left, but we couldnt get it in! in the end the needle bent!(god it hurt) so we started with a new jab on my right. 

Is it ok to do the jabs always on the same side? I know in the instructions it says you should alternate each side, but i am having quite a bit of difficulty. 

Cant believe ive got so long on these jabs. Just want this pregnancy to speed up to get this over with.

xx


----------



## petitpas

Hi holly, I'm sorry to hear that the injections are so difficult - bent injection needle?!? OMG :shock: I've not managed that one before!
Although I have heard of people having problems at the injection sites so you aren't the only one.

To be honest, I don't strictly alternate sides, I just go where I find a clear spot. Did you know that you can use your whole belly? You need to keep about one inch distance to your belly button but apart from that you can go all the way around and use your love handles, too. Anywhere where you can grab a fold of skin/fat.
Your thighs are also ok to use, as are your bingo wings apparently (not tried the latter as I wouldn't be able to do that myself and I'm too vain to want bruises there).
I suppose that you are following all the other steps - holding the fold all the way through until the needle is out etc....? It might be worth consulting YouTube to see how others do it.

I've heard of other people having issues with skin hardness (a bent needle - holy cow you're a toughie!) so don't feel like you are the only one :hugs:
If things don't get better do speak to your doctor again to see whether they can suggest anything :hugs:


----------



## holly2012

hubby thinks the needle was just blunt on that 'bent one', but im not too sure, as i have tried that area since but had to stop as it was just killing me and not going in. looks like i may have to avoid that bit in future, lol.

yeh, i had a good read of the instructions and it said about the whole tummy area (minius 2 ins around belly button). I tend to do my jabs at the bottom of my tummy on right hand side (i have a flabby bit at the bottom from my previous pregnancies) and just above this area is usually ok, even tho i have to prod around a bit first to find a numb spot. And i do support the area the whole time.

I admit i cant imagen doing it anywhere else. i have a huge bruise on left side which seems to be getting bigger, looks bloomin awful.

got knows why im feeling so crap about it again, but i suppose its just going to be like this now and again.

xx


----------



## nettiboo1982

hi ladies i need to ask how was dvt diganosed for you? i have a really big vein on my leg which is getting bigger i went to doctors today and he said im predisposed to dvt as im pregnant and not to worry as the clots dont move???? like what i know dvt can be fatal. i currently have to wear a anti embolisim tight but i have a below the know one so now im getting a full length im really worried these big throbbing veins are gonna have clots within them. any advice please the doctor has put more worry and doubt in my head than i went in with


----------



## petitpas

Net, from your description of being able to see the enlarged veins I suspect you have superficial vein thrombosis (aka phlebitis or superficial thrombophlebitis). Clots in superficial veins (i.e. close to the surface rather than in deep veins) are a lot less dangerous although it is a good idea to keep an eye on them and if anything changes (you get swelling in one leg, a rash, or it hurts when you pull your toes up towards your knee) then go see doctor or A&E for a further check up (the advantage of A&E being that they can give you a diagnosis right away).

The only way to really diagnose a dvt is by ultrasound. There is a blood test (d-dimer) that shows whether you are more likely to clot but it isn't definite if it comes up positive.

In general, though, it is quite common to have enlarged veins in pregnancy. We have an increased blood volume and the walls of our veins relax. This is what also helps pregnant women faint :haha:

I hope you feel better with the stockings. I know mine help! Also try to elevate your legs whenever possible. Good luck!


----------



## nettiboo1982

hi ive tried this pulling my toes up towards my knee and while it dosent hurt whilst doing it my right leg with the big veins is hurting after the action where as my left isnt. ive also got a pain going from my groin to about my knee or just above where the current stocking is im really concerned as it kept me awake in the night and when i got up to go to the loo this morning my leg felt like it was on fire around where the veins pop up. im waiting on speaking to my midwife to see what she thinks but i dont know whether to go get a second opinion


----------



## petitpas

Net, if your midwife can't help you and you continue to be really worried then go to A&E.
I'm not saying that because I am specifically worried about your health (phlebitis is painful, too, I've had it in my arm), it's because I don't like the idea of you being so worried :hugs:
I also think it is better to be safe rather than sorry. I had a few false alarms after my diagnosis but was never made to feel like I was wasting people's time when going for a checkup.


----------



## nettiboo1982

yeah im gonna wait for my oh to get home driving with a painful leg never easy lol if the pain persists i may go to a walk centre this afternoon


----------



## petitpas

Net, the only thing I would say is that if your walk-in centre doesn't have scan equipment you still won't get an answer. I've never been to a walk-in centre before so I don't know what they have.


----------



## holly2012

hi, sorry i didnt see your post until now.

I think petitpas has some good advice and it doesnt sound like what i had when i was diagnosed before (i was at 38wks then), that was more like my leg going from underneath me when i tried to walk along with really bad pain, the pain then turned into pain like the worst cramp you could ever imagen and god that was unreal. I didnt have any swelling or anything, which is what they usually look for. Hospital just sent me for a scan the next morning and i spent the night in the maternity unit with injections anyway.

I would definately speak to the midwives at hospital and i was always told if you have any pains in your legs to ring up. If you have no joy with them, which would seem weird if you didnt then take yourself to A+E.

Good luck!


----------



## petitpas

An news, net?

By the way, my symptoms were no pain or anything in the leg. I just couldn't breathe. I saw my GP countless times and he just fobbed me off saying it was stress. Finally, after months of my latest breathlessness episode, I had some leg symptoms. First I had swelling behind my knee and it was difficult to walk on it. I limped but I don't remember it being very painful as such. Then again, I couldn't walk very far anyway as I was so out of breath. A few days later I woke up with a cankle. I also had what looked like a shaving rash - little red dots - around my ankle. As the day went on the rash continued up my calf. I realised what it might be but had to call my GP three times before he agreed to see me the same day and in the end I just got sent to A&E anyway.
Up at the hospital they didn't care about my leg and went straight for the lungs with a CT scan, which confirmed clots all over my lungs.


----------



## nettiboo1982

hello ladies well this morning i went to walk in got sent away to ring out hours doctor saw that doc this afternoon got sent to hospital my right leg quite painful some swelling not much though more pain and doctor was concerned about knot in the vein in the back of my knee so he said you need heparin i was really upset i knew there was a chance i could have dvt but having the jabs etc got me really scared im only 13 weeks tomorrow well anyways it was too late for scan so doctor gave jab on the basis it was better to be safe. now ladies im new to this has taken me four years to fall pregnant have spent the first weeks of pregnancy bleeding and having to have numerous internal scans im just scared this is all doomed to end i have my first proper nhs scan monday and im so scared baby will be gone or something i started crying in hospital speaking to the doc its all so overwhelming it seems like one thing after another. my path to being a mother has yet to run smoothly. :cry:


----------



## petitpas

Net, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your leg scan is clear fxfxfx Will it be tomorrow? Or will you be having two scans on Monday?

I'm sorry your path to motherhood has been so difficult. It really isn't easy when people around you seem to be popping healthy babies out left, right, and centre :hugs:
You mention that you had numerous scans already - were any after 8 weeks? If yes, then the loss rate goes dramatically down to something like 1%!
Even if you do have a dvt, it shouldn't have much impact on your pregnancy. Make sure you ask about aspirin as if you do have an underlying clotting issue (something they wouldn't be able to confirm right away) aspirin protects the baby's side of the placenta (heparin can't cross over). Aspirin also helps against pre-eclampsia, for which clotters are also at a higher risk.

The heparin is scary at first as you probably gathered from the earlier posts on this thread but you do get used to it.

Anyway, we are getting ahead of ourselves. This may well be a false alarm... Keep cool and wait for the scan :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm also hoping you will be pleasantly surprised by a lovely wriggly baby at your first NHS scan :flower:


----------



## nettiboo1982

hello again back from both my scans and i dont have dvt which is a blessing because those jabs are just painful i applaud you ladies for doing them numerous times a day. and my dating scan was fine baby was sleeping and facing the other way so i have lovely back photos lol. i hope you are all doing well


----------



## nettiboo1982

ooh also petitpas how many cats do you have? i have six we told our parents today and the first things they said were what about the cats im trying to keep positive about how ill cope with them and baby what kinda plans do you have hun


----------



## petitpas

:yipee: Whoop whoop! :yipee:
So pleased you got the all clear :D I bet you'll sleep soundly now.

I have just one cat. She's adorable but not too fussed about babies. We have decided not to lock her out but instead will be putting some protection around the baby's crib, just in case. My mum is also very concerned about how the cat will interact with our baby :haha:


----------



## nettiboo1982

im stressed out now petit my mum has been asking me if i want my baby and if im having an abortion im super angry and offended and ive told her to fook off she knows we have struggled to get pregnant and i cannot beleive she would ask such a question i expected mil to be worse and she was delighted and has been very nice


----------



## petitpas

Netti, that's horrible! Can you cut off contact with her for a little while so you are not stressed and she gets used to the idea?


----------



## nettiboo1982

yeah i can but she keeps ringing and leaving messages it just the last straw after this weekend its like she cannot be happy for me just this once. she is trying to justify what she said because she is worried i.e dvt but i explained i dont have it but she is an idiot.


----------



## petitpas

Then I would suggest gently ignoring her until you have both calmed down. You can go ahead and enjoy your pregnancy now :thumbup:
Good luck with everything!


----------



## holly2012

Sorry ive not been on for awhile!

nettiboo1982, so glad you got the all clear! it must be such a relief. Sorry also to hear about the negative comments by your mother - i dont get some people.
*
petitpas - do you ever get some bleeding after some of your jabs? I did with this mornings and ive never heard of that, nearly passed out, lol as it looked swollen for a bit too. Reckon im going to end up with quite a bit of brusing with that one.
Also, do you ever get brusing that appears after a day or two? I dont understand it. sometimes it hurts, sometimes it doesnt.
x


----------



## petitpas

Holly, the bleeding happens when you hit a blood vessel under the skin. It's quite normal and I don't think there is a way of avoiding it. Usually, if you just press some tissue paper on it for a couple of minutes the bleeding will stop.

As for the bruising, I think that the bleeders tend to bruise more. Other than that I have no understanding as to when it will or won't :shrug: When you've figured it out, will you please let me know? :D
The same goes for the odd nobbly bit that develops under a bruise. Have you had one of those yet? Very odd, but it does go away after a while...

I'd generally say that the only thing you can do is to make sure you always cover your bump otherwise people might give your OH the evils :haha:


----------



## holly2012

lol i plan to cover up at all times. bump is somewhat non existant or looks more like a podge still at mo, lol im just over 15 weeks at min.

yeh, hubby reckoned i must of hit a blood vessle, just im no good a the slight of blood and i said to hubby ive prolly hit a vein! omg, LOL!

im trying to get to the bottom of why some bruise. at first i thought it could be that maybe im moving the needle about too much while im plungeing or that the area is more sensitive or that i'm not leaving the area alone long enough after ive done it. ?? unsure but they are the main ones at mo.

did you get your prescripitions sorted out yet? you said you where doing or would have to do 3 a day?

x


----------



## petitpas

Lol, I think I bruise more on sensitive spots or bleeders but that's as far as I got with my research.

Yes, I got my prescriptions sorted :thumbup: I went and saw my GP and he helped me out. I now take a fat syringe in the morning and a slimmer one in the evening. I'll have another review after Easter but my next logical step up is a fat syringe twice a day. The fat one is twice the quantity of the thin ones I was having to double up before.


----------



## holly2012

at least 2 a day is a bit easier.

well had an appointment this morning with my OB and managed to ask a few questions about the jabs. I asked if i was protected well on the jabs - yes (daft i suppose, but had to double check). is it worth me wearing the stockings as well? - no theres no need once your on the jabs. Will my dose change as i go thru my pregnancy? - no, apparently i will stay on this dose all the way thru as it covers people from 80-150kg (i think that was the weight he said). so thats a relief as i thought they may fiddle with it.

x


----------



## petitpas

Ah, I'm glad you got everything sorted. Stockings can still help, btw, as they prevent swelling.
I do get my dose checked and corrected but that is not so in many places so I think you are probably fine. I'm sure your doctor has his local guidelines he is following :thumbup:

I wish you all the best and a nice and easy pregnancy from now on :hugs:


----------



## holly2012

thank you hun!

fingers crossed everything will be ok. Im on an even level with the jabs at the min and not dreading them so much now, hopefully they will stay that way but it wouldnt suprise me if im still a bit up and down with them in future.

Where can i get the stockings from? daft Q, but are leggings any good? ive got fat legs and when i looked at the stockings in the shop before they were all too small.

x


----------



## petitpas

No! Leggings don't count at all! :rofl: Official graduated compression stockings are what you want (online or from the pharmacy - free if your GP gives you a prescription). Otherwise, my dvt nurse recommended that I try standard maternity support stockings or tights.
It depends, if you had a dvt in your leg and that leg is still swelling up, then the ones from the pharmacy are best (ask for class II as they are more supportive). If not, then pregnancy support tights or flight stockings (also from the pharmacy) should be ok.
Whatever you get, make sure you are measured (or follow online instructions to measure yourself) so you get the correct size.


----------



## shadydame

Hi ladies - I found this thread through googling. I had a DVT and PE about 3 weeks after my last pregnancy, which was twins involving PTL and then bedrest for 3 weeks and then c-section. Eventually found a clotting disorder (PAI1 I think) I went for a pre-conception consult with maternal fetal medicine (referred by OB) and she said they would start me on Lovenox at about 8-10 weeks. However, I'm just wondering if being "high-risk" gets me in the door sooner at the OB office. I'm calling tomorrow to make an appointment - 4 weeks today.

Thanks! Glad to see I'm not alone.


----------



## holly2012

hiya,

In my situation they didnt start me on them until i was 13wks, I thought i'd be seen quicker, but no.

In your situation, esp with the PE id of thought you would be a big priority, but if they dont give u and appointment until 12wks or so then i would push it to be seen sooner, as much as you might not want to start the injections, its a lot safer for you and your baby.

Good luck hun and keep us updated xxx


----------

